# John's Pass Sheepshead Fishing



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Today was my only day off this week as a pesky photo editor from the Detroit News hired me freelance to shoot Wednesday’s Tigers/Yankees game. So much for having two days off from my staff job at The Ledger. 

Needless to say, I was determined to wet a line even though I’d heard some less than encouraging reports from some of my regular inshore spots. 

Well after scouring the fishing forums and a few phone calls, I decided sheepshead fishing at John’s Pass would be a good bet. 

I stopped off and picked up a dozen live shrimp just in case I couldn’t find any rock crabs at my go-to spot along the Gandy Bridge approach. 

I was able to find plenty of crabs. Even though those pesky convicts are adept bait, robbing thieves, I figured a couple of dozen crabs and a dozen shrimp should be enough to put a few in the cooler. 










Sheepshead in the Tampa Bay area love these rock crabs. I learned this a number of years ago from a fellow, seasoned angler while fishing around the Gandy Bridge.

I finished the ride over from Lakeland and I set up at one of my spots out by John’s Pass Jetty at a little after noon. I figured an afternoon bite with an all day incoming tide, matched with a good solunar period between 12:55 p.m. and 1:55 p.m.,would be a good bet.

My trusty handheld Garmin GPS with its tide station and solunar table functions paid off again and it wasn’t long before I started to get some bites on shrimp pieces threaded on my favorite hook for sheepshead, a # 2 Gami, Octopus circle hook. This combined with two feet of 20-25lb leader with a couple of split shots about 16-18 inches above the hooks is my go to sheepie rig inshore.

I knew these bites weren’t pinfish and my hunch was correct. I began to catch some small sheepshead and then switched to larger pieces of shrimp. That’s when I caught my first keeper, a decent 13 ½ inch fish. 










I then figured it was time to step it up bait wise and switched to using the rock crabs and my favorite big sheepie bait; a nice juicy shrimp head. 










I began to get some decent size fish and caught a couple of real nice fish through the day. I worked a couple of different spots which all produced some fish.

I fished through the afternoon till late evening. I caught a good number of sheepies, probably 20 or so. I ended up with 11 keepers and kept six for the cooler.










Most of the keepers were just legal to about 15 inches. The largest I caught all day was 17 ½ inches. All of the bigger fish came on the shrimp heads or the crabs. 

All in all it was a good way to spend my only day off. Eating fresh grilled sheepshead, mixed with some fresh stir sautéed vegetables, with a good friend, was also a fine way to spend the evening.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

I never caught a sheepshead, always wanted too but I think the time of year I fish isn't the correct timing. I hear the food value is excellent.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Kellerci--Sheepshead are one of the best eating fish out there in my opinion. They are very similar to a snapper. You just have to make sure you trim away any meat with red in it around the blood line.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Where is John's Pass? My bro lives in the area and may like to try it out.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

SnookMook said:


> Kellerci--Sheepshead are one of the best eating fish out there in my opinion. They are very similar to a snapper. You just have to make sure you trim away any meat with red in it around the blood line.


I really need to plan a trip around catching some. Over the years I have stuck mainly with trout and drum. What time of year is best for sheepshead?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## FullCircleHook (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful fish. Any tips on how to catch those crabs?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone, many replies are needed here.

Winter time to spring is the best time for sheepshead here in Florida.

John's Pass is in St. Petersburg right near Treasure Island and Madeira Beach.

Those rock crabs can be caught near jetties, docks, and expose bridge pilings at low tide. Often you will have to turn over rocks, and debris, driftwood, etc or look under vegetation to find them. Turning over rocks is the best way. 

Make sure you have heavy duty gloves as the bigger ones have surprisingly sharp and powerful pincers. Not to mention most of the rocks will be covered in barnacles which will also surprise you with a razor sharp cut. 

I know from both of these warnings I pass on, first hand. LOL


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

you are the best as your posts are entertaining and educational, as always. I myself caught 2 good sized sheepsheads at south jetty of SI, close to the rock, one of them was also hooked on shrimp head. Better yet, the soup we made out of the sheepshead head is absolutely delicious.


----------



## Lunkerdayze (Oct 6, 2009)

Mook! I was wondering your setup for sheepies?
I can't ever get 'em to hit bigger baits and then the pinners steal all my smaller pieces of shrimp or asian green muscles i use.

Do you think they're moving out to deeper water? On sunday, the cast-netters were slayin the huge schools, but since then i haven't seen em runnin?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

LD--There not going to be around much longer. The warm weather usually signals the end of the sheepies. This year the bite lasted longer with the winter we had. I was surprised the bite was as good as it was when I went a couple of weeks ago.

My go to sheepie rig is pretty simple. Nine times out of ten I'll use a #2 Octopus circle hook with any where from 15lb to 30lb leader with a couple of split shots about 15-18 inches above the hook. 

The one time I don't use that will be a similar rig, but with a heavier egg sinker above a swivel with the same amount of leader and hook.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Ok Mook where did the shrimp come from.
That size head is bigger than the shrimp we get over here on the southeast coast.:fishing::fishing:


----------



## Lunkerdayze (Oct 6, 2009)

*Thankkss!*

Well mook, thanks to some great info, a rainy day, and some fiddlers i was succesful, and have been 2 other times with great luck. <a href="http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/LunkerLinesiders/?action=view&current=DSCN0054.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/LunkerLinesiders/DSCN0054.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> <a href="http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/LunkerLinesiders/?action=view&current=DSCN0055.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/LunkerLinesiders/DSCN0055.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> <a href="http://s793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/LunkerLinesiders/?action=view&current=DSCN0059.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i793.photobucket.com/albums/yy213/LunkerLinesiders/DSCN0059.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

